# Made a trip to Indiana :)



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 29, 2018)

This is a bit delayed, just so busy around here! 

Last weekend we set off to Indiana. This whole trip got thrown together pretty quickly. 

We were headed up to Muncie, IN. It was about a 10 hour drive. On our way up (Friday afternoon) we made a small detour to southern part of the state, and stopped by @Wehner Homestead 's place to drop off two Lamancha doelings. What a wonderful family!!! The girls will be well taken care of and well loved. I couldn't be happier with where these girls went! The girls were so happy to stretch their legs and eat their bottles. They attached to WH's 2 legged kids right away! 

@wehner It was so nice to finally be able to meet you & your wonderful family (+ Queenie the Toli LOL) 




That evening we drove north 3 hours to Muncie and stayed at a hotel for the night. I was wiped out by this point. I had only gotten 4 hours of sleep the night prior . 

This brings me to the second part of the journey. That morning we headed out early to go to another farm, so that I can pickup my new herdsire 

It was time to bring in another buck. We have retained from our does and need something to using over Isaac's daughters and Lil' Joe's granddaughters. 

The drive was beautiful! We did however hit some nasty weather on the way back. Not good when you are driving through the mountains!   


 
   
 We finally got home around 9pm.



My new buckling wouldn't eat his bottle on the way home, despite several stops and warming the milk. He seemed okay otherwise so I wasn't overly concerned as he had a big meal before departing. 

That night he still wasn't interested. He is only two weeks old and I was getting very concerned. He had taken the bottle before (I even saw pics), but he was still nursing off his dam during the day. Got a small amount into him and gave some Nutri-drench to keep his energy up. He wouldn't eat off the bottle, it didn't matter how hard I tried. I bottle feed a LOT of kids, so this isn't anything new to me. 
We ended up having to tube feed him. He soon took 2 oz from the bottle. The next morning he didn't want anything to do with the bottle  We syringe fed him to ounces. After that he decided the bottle is GOOD and has been chowing down since! I can't believe how stubborn he was! We kept in touch with the breeder the whole time (she was awesome BTW). She was as surprised as we were. I am so thankful he is eating well. 

Here is a sneak peak at the naughty little buck! I'll introduce him in the next post


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 29, 2018)

This is copy/paste from FB (Red text was just added).

We are pleased to announce our newest addition to Wings & Caprines dairy goats. We had the opportunity to bring this beautiful boy home from Muncie, Indiana. It was a long haul but well worth it! Meet CU AT LIL'RED BARN KEIGH (name pending). Thank you CU At Lil’Red Barn for letting this lovely boy come down to NC! I think he will be happy to be a southern boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"KEIGH'S" dam is CUATLILREDBARN DUST BUNNY 4*M (9th place 2 y/o @ 2017 ADGA national show). DUST BUNNY'S dam is SGCH OLD MOUNTAIN FARM CIRRUS 3*M (8th place three year old milker at the ADGA 2014 Nationals)
Dust Bunny just milked 7.2# on milktest a few days ago!  

DUST BUNNY is sired by OLD MOUNTAIN FARM KEIDAN QUINN +*B ( 2017 ADGA PREMIER SIRE, 1ST PLACE GET OF SIRE, AND SIRE TO 2017 ADGA RESERVE NATIONAL CHAMPION)

"KEIGH" is sired by OLD MOUNTAIN FARM SHYLOH. SHYLOH'S dam is SGCH OLD MOUNTAIN FARM SHYELK 2*M (1ST PLACE & 1st udder 4 year old at 2017 national show) SHYLOH is sired by CH CU AT LIL'RED BARN SPEEDY.

Pics of Dust Bunny, Cirrus, ShyElk & Shyloh are used with permission

----------

I didn't get any set up pics yet. Just giving him some time to settle in first 


 

 

 

 




Dam: CUATLILREDBARN DUST BUNNY 4*M

I got so see this doe in person, on her overnight fill. I am so excited! She has so much more capacity than the pics show.
I am so happy to own her son!




Dam's dam: SGCH OLD MOUNTAIN FARM CIRRUS 3*M




Sire: OLD MOUNTAIN FARM SHYLOH




Sire's dam: SGCH OLD MOUNTAIN FARM SHYELK 2*M


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 29, 2018)

Those are some real nice genetics coming to your farm  He is lovely, congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

It was wonderful to meet you and your dad too! It was such a blessing that it worked out the way that it did. Sparkle and CeCe will be an amazing foundations for our Mini program! Thank you again for bringing our girls to us and all that you do! 

He’s amazing! I may need a buck out of him and Ruth (or one of her daughters) in a few years when I need to bring in some new genetics!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

@Bruce See the girls didn’t walk to IN, I just couldn’t infringe on GW announcing her exciting involvement.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 29, 2018)

It sure looks like the trip was well worth it....tho that is quite a bit of road to cover in such a short period of time...reminds me of jamming gears. Glad ya had a Safe trip and and it sure seems a win-win for all involved....


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2018)

Congrats GW... very nice!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 30, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> He’s amazing! I may need a buck out of him and Ruth (or one of her daughters) in a few years when I need to bring in some new genetics!


That could be arranged  I just counted... I have FIVE Ruthie daughters and two Ruthie granddaughters 
I'll keep my eyes open for you.

I'm not sure who is going to be used over Ruth this fall. I'm thinking @OneFineAcre Isaac 
His daughters are looking great! I am really liking Red Hot (Ruth x Isaac). Time will tell.

He is now taking the bottle so well. He is about the same size as Ruthies triplets and loves his new friends.

Thanks LS, Cntry boy, and LMP for the kind words  I'm pretty excited


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2018)

How wonderful you happened to have a timely need to drive out @Wehner Homestead's way!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 30, 2018)

Sounds like I’ll have to road trip your way next time!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2018)

Congrats
I hope he does well for you


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 3, 2018)

what a handsome young man.  admiring his extended family as well.  I think ya done good @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 2, 2018)

Just got news that Kiegh's dam is now a CH (pending) 
She has her star so she should be GCH


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 2, 2018)

Will he inherit a *B?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 2, 2018)

I imagine once his dam finishes her lactation he will. Time will tell though. Her first test this year was over 7#


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 2, 2018)

That’s awesome!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 20, 2018)

Kiegh’s dam scored 90 VEEE on her appraisal today, and his sire’s dam scored 92 EEEE 

Kiegh’s dam, (GCH CuAtLilRedBarn Dust Bunny 4*M) was second place with second udder in the 3 y/o class (66 entered) at the ADGA national show. 

Kiegh’s grandam did very well also. She was FIRST place with second place udder!! (60 goats in the class, I believe). 
She went on to be Reserve NATIONAL CHAMPION! 

Shy Elk & Dust Bunny were 2 of the 4 goats that made FIRST PLACE dairy herd at the ADGA National show. 

Rear udder pic if Dust Bunny and Shy Elk are here: (Dust Bunny is 2nd to the left, Shy Elk is on the far right) 
https://stevepopephotography.smugmug.com/ADGA/Year-2018-All/2018-National-Show/Cassel/i-hg7xMMt/A


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 20, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Kiegh’s dam scored 90 VEEE on her appraisal today, and his sire’s dam scored 92 EEEE
> 
> Kiegh’s dam, (GCH CuAtLilRedBarn Dust Bunny 4*M) was second place with second udder in the 3 y/o class (66 entered) at the ADGA national show.
> 
> ...


I was so excited for you when I saw the LA scores today! I can’t wait to see what your boy does for you! I’m really going to need a Keigh kid someday.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 20, 2018)

That can most definitely be arranged! I’d love to send a goat or two down there


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 20, 2018)

@Green Acres Farm -and maybe bring one or two up


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2018)

Kiegh’s dam made the elite doe list!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 3, 2018)

You have my Congratulations and even though I don't know what that means, I'm assuming it is something great.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

@OneFineAcre I see Vivaldi’s dam made it, too!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh! Fairlea Eleanor also made the list. She is my doe, Edelweiss’s maternal grandam. Her maternal line all have names starting with ‘E’.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks! 

She was in the 98th percentile in 2017. 

@Mike CHS this helps explain it, from ADGA:
*ELITE Designation* – This designation is for those animals that have a genetic evaluation for production.  It is generated from the CDCB evaluation process.  Animals included on these lists must meet a strict set of criteria for genetic merit based on Milk Fat Protein Dollars (MFP$). This is an economic index primarily useful for commercial enterprises that is computed for the CDCB-DHIA genetic evaluations, and is a single genetic measure available for predicting the profit potential of future progeny. MFP$ (found on doe sheets or at the CDCB website) for an animal predicts the economic value of the contribution to progeny of genetic advantage for milk, fat and protein production. Does designated elite are in the top 5% of their breed nationally and bucks are in the top 15%.  *All does, regardless of registration, DHI test type, or any trait characteristics, including breed disqualifications are considered if they meet the criteria to have a genetic evaluation.*  This means that unregistered does are ranked in addition to registered does.  This is most apparent in the Alpine breed.  There must also be evidence of recent daughters or progeny.  In the last 4 years for bucks and the last 2 years for does.  To check specific trait information on ADGA registered animals, visit adgagenetics.org for detailed information.

The highest percent ranking is 99%. An 85 percentile ranking (bucks) means the animal is in the top 15% of the population.  This ranking changes with each evaluation.  The Elite status is only listed on the pedigree during the time that the ranking is in the Elite range.

The economic values assigned to PTA’s in the milk, fat and protein index (MFP$) are based on a cwt. milk price and weighted for fat and protein.  $.031 (PTA Milk) + $.80 (PTA Fat) + $2.00 (PTA Protein). Also taken into consideration on the milk price in this formula are the average hauling, assessments and promotion charges.  While the formula is based on dairy cow payments, the ranking can be used for dairy goats, although not the specific figure of dollars returned.  Additional information.


http://adga.org/performance-programs/elite-status/


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks GW.  I can see why some of the goats we have seen went for so many dollars.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 3, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I was so excited for you when I saw the LA scores today! I can’t wait to see what your boy does for you! I’m really going to need a Keigh kid someday.



X2!!! Thinking a buck!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 4, 2018)

Interesting stuff.  Although I don't really understand it all.  

So far looking at the list I see our buck Taipan's grandam made the list as well as the granddam to of the sire to 2 new doelings we brought in. 

LOL I'll just stick with hmmm... I like this goat. I want this goat. I think I will breed this goat to so and so.

GW and I are very different.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 4, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> LOL I'll just stick with hmmm... I like this goat. I want this goat. I think I will breed this goat to so and so
> GW and I are very different.



Hey, that's what I did with Kiegh! LOL


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 4, 2018)

waiting on babies now.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 9, 2018)

Soooooo, Kiegh got his first lady today 

Day 150 is February 6, 2019. We will have senior kids


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 9, 2018)

Please tell me that I’m on the list for a buck from him!? I need an excuse to travel down anyway!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 11, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead 


We used him over Lemon Chiffon today.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 11, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> @Wehner Homestead
> 
> 
> We used him over Lemon Chiffon today.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> @OneFineAcre I see Vivaldi’s dam made it, too!



I just saw this.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 7, 2018)

Thought I'd update 

Kiegh's dam was on the latest elite doe list, and is now a SGCH doe! 

Our first does are now confirmed bred. We figured they took, but with Kiegh being young we decided to go ahead and pull blood to get the confirmation. 

I told SBC when I bought Kiegh that she needs to use him over some Lamancha does, for a new line of Mini Lamanchas. We just haven't found any mini's that we have been happy enough to bring into the herd and we have decided to make our own. Fingers crossed for a buckling! Charlotte has a very nice udder and fantastic feet and legs. The pics don't do her justice. 

Kiegh is a young buck. And very, very short- below knee height..... I wasn't quite sure he successfully bred Charlotte. She's tall, he isn't. 
With the help of some ramps he got the job done 

Charlotte:

 

We also used him over Prynne, she is the half sibling to Charlotte (same dam), we figure between the two of them we ought to have a buckling. 
 


As for the Nigerians, he has been bred to Lucy, Lemon Chiffon, Boots, Ruth, Red Hot, CarolinaGirl, Clover, and will be used over Totality & Eclipse.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 8, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thought I'd update
> 
> Kiegh's dam was on the latest elite doe list, and is now a SGCH doe!
> 
> ...


So exciting!


----------

